
The "Anyone But Richard M Stallman" (ABRMS) License - robzyb
https://github.com/landondyer/kasm/blob/master/LICENSE
======
itafroma
Here's the announcement blog post for the containing project:

>
> [http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=2106](http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=2106)

The license author goes into the reason for the license and his thoughts on
RMS in a comment on that blog post:

> It’s not about hating free software. I’m a believer in that; I released my
> first game for free in 1982. Note that the github thing I put up is
> essentially totally free (something I would have been restricted from doing,
> by my employer, up to a year ago).

> I have a personal dislike for RMS and I think that his philosophy of economy
> is at best naïve and dangerously unworkable. 25 years ago he was exhorting
> me to quit my job in protest to support some of his politics and he wasn’t
> pleasant about it. Thus, ABRMS.

> If RMS really wants a miserable little 6502 assembler I can always amend the
> license. I’m not unreasonable. But he has to ask. :-)

~~~
lolwutf
Crazy? Probably yes.

But we all owe RMS because he serves as the radical counterbalance to closed
source interests.

Maybe he's a little extreme, but he does well with advocating for that end of
the FOSS spectrum.

We need a RMS, whether we like him or collectively agree with his opinions.

~~~
sjwright
And this license, which I still contend is self-evidently satirical, does
nothing to hinder RMS from his views. If anything, it helps maintains RMS'
mantle within the software licensing zeitgeist. After all, we're talking about
it now.

~~~
lolwutf
Eh, it stands that it's still kinda lame to skewer the guy.

But, if you subscribe to the 'any press is good press' mentality, I guess it's
a win...

------
Yaa101
What a pitiful small child behavior.

~~~
sjwright
That might be a valid (albeit ironically immature) response, except that the
license is self-evidently satirical.

~~~
siegecraft
That's the thing about satire, it's not always self-evident (to everyone).

~~~
sjwright
I see it as self-evidently satirical because RMS wouldn't object to being
singled out; he'd object to the license not qualifying under his definition of
free software.

(Being absurd and arbitrary, it's also funny in the same way as _The Ancient
Mystic Society of No Homers_ was in an early _Simpsons_ episode.)

------
orik
I'm not a fan of this license. I'm going to avoid software with it.

------
steveklabnik
Note that this license is not Free or OSS, as neither definitions allow these
kinds of restrictions.

~~~
aroman
There are other uses of the word "Free" outside of the GNUniverse. If he wants
to call this "free software", he's just as entitled to do so as RMS was when
he redefined the term.

~~~
steveklabnik
Sure, but using Free (especially with the capital) is misleading, since the
term already has quite a bit of precedent.

------
kabdib
As the author of the license:

\- Yes, it's satire

\- No, I'm not going to amend it

Reactions are mixed, from "this is hilarious" to "this is awful and childish."
Which is pretty much what I intended. More people seem to find it funny than
not.

I'm happy with dissent.

------
foobarqux
Are any projects under this license?

~~~
leokun
I hope not. This is terrible.

------
mariusz331
This is bullying

~~~
elric1v
How in the world is it bullying? I personally find it hilarious but I could
see calling it mean, or immature, or silly. But bullying?

------
vezzy-fnord
For the most part I support the views of RMS, but I'm not a particular fan of
the copyleft model in all cases. I prefer using a BSD license, instead.

------
mikesmullin3
this guy is a dumbass troll. don't give any more attention to his shitty code

~~~
hahsure
He worked at Atari during the 80s. He's debugged programs using a print
readout of CPU registers. He has done more work then you. He has worked with
the FBI at one point. He knows his code, otherwise Valve wouldn't have hired
him.

Jealous much? (;

